# Risac Report



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Inquisitor Gortanu

Report on the Risac Regiments.

Has spent four years gathering reports and eye witness accounts.

Risac, a world that has faced the worst possible dangers that the Galaxy could throw at them. Tyranids, Necrons, Orks, Chaos and Dark Eldar, all faced, all defeated. Since the first invasion of their world, the people of Risac have been quiet, and trustworthy to all but their enemies. They form the Imperial Guard regiments of such fearlessness that most find it exceedingly strange that they surpass the Mordian Iron Guard. The Chaos Marines of the Night Lords found it increasingly irritating, for their renown fear tactics were providing little advantage to the Marines.

The Imperial Guard have found one flaw in the Risac regiments; they stick to their own and will defy any order that would lead to certain death. A prime example of this was during the Gartonas Campaign, against forces of rebel PDF at the fortified bunker complex of Pureuvien Highlands. Under dierct orders of Lord General Harku, the Risac 132nd Imperial Guard regiment was ordered to storm the bunker complex, which Guard units later called “Bunker Hills” due to such high casualties that three Cadian regiments were required to merge into one to stay above half strength. The Risac did not follow this order however, and as the casualty reports show, over three thousand died in the first assault, with the Risac staying in the trenches. Lord General was furious, and sent Commissar Duru to execute the Risac Colonel, a Ciaphas Kikaskus. Eye witness reports show the Commissar holding his las pistol to the colonel’s face, and the colonel showed nothing of fear or regret. Commissar Duru was later sent to the medicae to receive treatment of a broken wrist, arm and shoulder.

But none doubt their loyalty to the Emperor after the Yinatal Campaign, where T’au forces had surrounded the 7th Company of the 264th Risac Rifles. Offered a chance to surrender to the T’au on numerous occasions, the 7th Company showed their faith, executing the Water caste diplomat, and fortified their position to such an extent, even the T’au Commander Farsight proved unable to dislodge the Imperial Guard, despite Kroot Carnivores and Fire Warriors supported by Broadsides and Hammerheads, the Imperial Guard fought off each wave of attack, and began hit-and-run strikes on T’au areas, using underground tunnels to appear and disappear suddenly, each tunnel was mined however, as the T’au and current Imperial Guard have learned. Current death toll is confirmed at 37 Imperial Guard deaths due to mines left behind. The T’au were later forced to pull back as the Astartes of the Soul Gatherers Space Marine Chapter arrived and took charge of the situation.

Soul Gatherer Chapter Master Junolas recommended the regiment for commendation, and the 7th Company was honoured by the Astartes for the numbers of the dead T’au forces. From the body count, it is confirmed that over 700 T’au Fire Warriors were killed, along with nearly 2000 Kroot Warriors and their Hound counterparts.

However, the most famed Risac Regiment is the 101st, led by General Itaius. They are famed for their unbroken will and courage in the face of the Necrons menace which is becoming a far worse problem than even the foul Traitors of the Traitor Legions. Necrons washed through every Imperial Guard post and every city without falter, and when all seemed lost, the Risac 101st held the line at the Space Port of the city Kisev.

For nineteen days the Risac 101st held, constantly fighting the entire time. Necron Monoliths were destroyed or crippled in some way by a number of lascannon shots to the large crystal at the top. Warriors were thrown back countless times, and despite finally being forced to a chokehold of the Space Port, the Risac 101st held long enough for the orbiting Fleet to obliterate the Necron forces surrounding the Space Port, and the Risac cleaned up, fighting their to their retrieval ships, which Fleet Admiral Gusto was able to provide on the fact the Risac had held that long waiting for retrieval. Final head showed that out of 2000 men and women, barely 900 had been killed and counted as missing. General Itaius however died to grievous wounds inflicted by a Necron Flayed one.

My reports are still being made at this time, and this is but the first part of the Risac Archieve.

Inquisitor Gortanu.

(((I was bored and my mate did ask me to write up a history kinda thing for his Imperial Guard regiments. He got about 60 Leman Russ tanks, 15 Basilisks, and a poopload of troops <_<; )))


----------

